# NE Ohio 2018



## ksu_shroomer

Morels of the northeast corner of Ohio.


----------



## Chef_Rick

I'm in Summit County. Has anyone found any morels yet?


----------



## Golfin

I'm in stark went out today didn't find anything


----------



## the shroominator

Great eyes KSU!! I went out in south west portage for a bit. Things are close. Found several gyromitra. No sponge yet. Hoping within a couple weeks they'll get going.


----------



## grizzly adams

Let the games begin, found about 15 tiny blacks today in NE OH today ,wanted to post a pic but it would not let me .


----------



## OUmorelman

I'm in Cuyahoga County. Supposed to be in the 30's this Friday, so hopefully that doesn't sabotage their growth too much. Looking like 60's from Sunday on though. I'll report back after a look next week. Getting antsy!


----------



## dig

Sup fellas. I moved to my cabin in PA a couple years ago, but still visit Akron frequently. Some of you may remember me. Anyway, the lawn where my cabin sits produces blacks every year. They began to show up few years after I brought some that I picked in Summit county to PA and dried them outside on my porch. What are the odds? I don't know, but they have to be pretty high. Well, here's the pics from today

























In my estimation this has every right to be posted here as it's very likely (well, I'm positive about it) that these were Ohio morels that were relocated, as it were. Take care everyone


----------



## the shroominator

Hey Dig! I do remember you talking about that. That's pretty cool! Is that a chestnut tree you have in your yard? Judging by the hulls that's my best guess.


----------



## dig

Hey thx, ksu. And yeah, shroominator, we love it. And it's funny you say that about the tree, too. Ironic actually. The hulls you see are from a shagbark hickory just outside of the pics. Also just outside the pics is an American chestnut I planted about 10 years ago, but not mature enough to bear nuts. Funny huh? Those are the only two trees anywhere near where those morels grow, right on the edge of the patch. Not sure either play a mycorrhizal role, however.


----------



## jdk32581

My continued quest to find Blacks in NE Ohio begins this weekend.....

Question:

If you could look in only one type of habitat/terrain/tree type area for Blacks where would you look?


----------



## dig

jdk32581 said:


> My continued quest to find Blacks in NE Ohio begins this weekend.....
> 
> Question:
> 
> If you could look in only one type of habitat/terrain/tree type area for Blacks where would you look?


I've had the best luck looking around tulip poplar/ tulip trees. Those areas also had white ash as well, but not as prevalent nor were the blacks as near to them as the former. That being said, I've also found them among oaks, maple and black cherry as well. As far as morels go, blacks are by far the most enigmatic. Hope this helps. Happy hunting


----------



## dig

Hey, ksu. Sorry, meant to say thx to you for the comment on my cabin. We built it ourselves back in '99. It's my haven, my sanctuary and now my home. We still get big yellows on the islands on French Creek that you can see in the pics. There are a number of islands all loaded with huge sycamores and they all produce bounties of equally huge yellows, only it's sporadic at best as to which of them really produce. But, we always find some. We'll see how this year goes...


----------



## dig

After a closer scrutinizing of my morel patch I counted over 30. A few were the smallest blacks I've ever seen, with one smaller than a Q-tip. My thumb for perspective


----------



## jdk32581

Hey Dig

Do those islands you speak of ever get completely submerged/flooded by heavy rains? I know an area near me like that with huge sycamores. Do you find those big sycamore yellows late in the season?

Problem within the area I know is my sycamores are surrounded by stinging nettles which can be awful when you run into a patch in shorts.


----------



## dig

jdk32581 said:


> Hey Dig
> 
> Do those islands you speak of ever get completely submerged/flooded by heavy rains? I know an area near me like that with huge sycamores. Do you find those big sycamore yellows late in the season?
> 
> Problem within the area I know is my sycamores are surrounded by stinging nettles which can be awful when you run into a patch in shorts.


yeah, jdk, the islands flood almost yearly...once, sometimes several times during winter/ early spring. But not always. However, when they do it does seem to negatively impact morel growth. 

And yeah, the big yellows I find in those areas (like most other reports I've read) are later in the season, like the 1st - 2nd week of May, give or take. I can also attest to the nettles Must be some kind of relationship to that ecosystem...or something. I've learned the hard way that you need long sleeves/ pants and thick ones st that.


----------



## grizzly adams

ksu_shroomer said:


> That's awesome! What county are you in, Griz?
> Images are a pain in the ass here. I don't mind (occasionally) helping to get an image posted for others. So, if you want to, email me your photo... arandomlandon(at)gmail(dot)com
> 
> Can't wait to get back to the woods later this week!


Ashtabula co. Will email you some pics


----------



## dig

ksu_shroomer said:


> what do you folks think...
> Is it worth it to trudge to my early spot to capture a pic of a snow-covered morel today?


I say yes. Although it's not super rare, it also doesn't happen very often, and when it does occur it doesn't last long. So, when the snow melts, then next year comes and goes, and then the year after that without snow covered blacks, you'll be, well, kicking yourself.


----------



## jdk32581

KSU

Always wanted to get a picture of a snow black


----------



## jdk32581

KSU

Tulip poplars in your early spot?


----------



## the shroominator

Anyone been out up around here in the last few days? I've been held up with work and kid duties Hoping to get out Thursday afternoon


----------



## Zabz

Been looking every other day for any signs of action in Summit Co. Found a couple small gyromita yesterday. Around RT 18 on private property.


----------



## the shroominator

Time to break out the walking stick n tick spray! Mesh bag and knife are in the truck year round


----------



## the shroominator

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## the shroominator

Made it out for an hour after work at a small park nearby that I never looked around before. Low and behold there they were. BLACK MORELS! I finally found some! Only 5 but it's a start! The one in pic was an easy find lol! Hope it turns out to be a good patch.


----------



## the shroominator

No true tree association there other than they were in between a black cherry grove and a cotton wood grove. South west summit county


----------



## qeetle

Hello everyone, I'm in summit county and i hope to find my first morel this season. I've been out a lot and have yet to find anything. Where should i be looking? Deep in the woods or near open areas? In areas with dense shrubs? Thanks for your responses


----------



## saepis

Hey all--
Found two small blacks near Brunswick. Some falsies too.


----------



## middle-aged-gypsy-living

Went out looking this morning in Medina Township, with no luck. But then, I'm new to this, so that may not mean anything. Was looking in a very heavily forested area, with lots of down wood and leaf cover. Seemed to be mostly oaks and walnut trees though. A bit marshy. Perhaps not the right location. Or maybe it's still too early, with the snows we had recently?


----------



## the shroominator

It's still a bit early up in the lake affect area. Winds from the lake keep our soil a bit cooler than surrounding counties. Wait a week or two and the grays/young yellows should be showing up if the weather holds and we don't get anymore cold days. Focus your searches around dead elms and tulip poplar with dark loamy well drained soil


----------



## middle-aged-gypsy-living

the shroominator said:


> It's still a bit early up in the lake affect area. Winds from the lake keep our soil a bit cooler than surrounding counties. Wait a week or two and the grays/young yellows should be showing up if the weather holds and we don't get anymore cold days. Focus your searches around dead elms and tulip poplar with dark loamy well drained soil


Thanks!! I'm struggling a bit with identifying elm and poplar trees this time of year. Do you have any hints or suggestions?


----------



## the shroominator

Poplars are the straightest trees in the woods and elms are tough but I look at where they meet the ground and most have a flared appearance. Google them and study hard lol


----------



## Zabz

Just one little guy today. North Summit Co.


----------



## Unclekev

ksu_shroomer said:


> what do you folks think...
> Is it worth it to trudge to my early spot to capture a pic of a snow-covered morel today?


Hi im new to hunting the elusive morel i live by hiram college any activity that way or am i early i have been out daily for the last week then again this is my first year


----------



## the shroominator

Got home from church today and found a loner in my yard so I had to go for a hike. Found 8 more. All around dead apple near cherry. South west Portage county


----------



## buckeyebrett

What's up, Digger? I see KSU is here, and I just figured out that I know the shroominator. I checked a yellow spot in Medina County on Saturday to no avail. Heading South after work Wednesday. I feel like the timing is spot on, but we'll see. Good luck to you all!


----------



## cooley

Found these blacks this evening and one tulip morel. I've been hunting for blacks for 3 years now and finally found some. I also seen some young greys starting to pop. Trumbull County is where I found these.

<a href="http://s1258.photobucket.com/user/j...7-4B92-9FDC-3AE463D97E96_zpstaho8qkj.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums...6-67D7-4B92-9FDC-3AE463D97E96_zpstaho8qkj.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 48582B66-67D7-4B92-9FDC-3AE463D97E96_zpstaho8qkj.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://s1258.photobucket.com/user/j...6-4DC8-A463-3E0A3CE855A9_zps7jjqpyky.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums...B-0D26-4DC8-A463-3E0A3CE855A9_zps7jjqpyky.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DB7401CB-0D26-4DC8-A463-3E0A3CE855A9_zps7jjqpyky.jpg"></a>


----------



## Unclekev

Gentlemen and women, i have a dumb question. Do false and real morels grow in same enviorment and roughly same time? I have come across those in few different areas.


----------



## cooley

Unclekev said:


> Gentlemen and women, i have a dumb question. Do false and real morels grow in same enviorment and roughly same time? I have come across those in few different areas.


I was finding verpas in with the blacks I pick this evening.


----------



## the shroominator

If we get some good rain things will be on fire! Things are just getting started in my area. Looking like we might have a "normal season" compared to the last 2. KSU it looks like you and I are having similar finds. Just wish I could find a good black spot one of these days. Brett I know you'll kill it down there! Stay hydrated and stay near the seaps


----------



## the shroominator

Awesome job on the blacks cooley! Unclekev yes real morels and false morels do grow in the same areas but not all areas grow morels. Your best method is to learn tree ID without leaves and go from there. It's kind of like fishing... you can catch a big fish with a small hook but you can't catch a small fish with a big hook. Lol


----------



## BigPapa

Was out doing a little hunting up in Richland county today and found these beauties...


----------



## AngryMorel

BigPapa said:


> Was out doing a little hunting up in Richland county today and found these beauties...
> View attachment 719
> View attachment 720
> View attachment 721


Use to work in mansfield, nice place


----------



## Unclekev

Northern portage provided me with these today!! First find ever!


----------



## Aride

Found a patch of small ones in Hartville area.


----------



## Aride

Just went out again and found a few near Bolivar


----------



## trufflehunter

Lots of luck in Cuyahoga county today. Only had time to hit one spot, found about 35, mostly big and fresh on an east-facing slope. I thought it might be too early, obviously it's not!


----------



## Sgooby21

found 50 around Sugarcreek Dundee area earyler in the week going tommoraw, mostly Grey's a few Blk and alot of Long Necks but no yellows unless we find some tommoraw


----------



## cooley

Found these today in Trumbull. I believe the next 2 weeks will be awesome if weather cooperates.


----------



## Sgooby21

Went out again and boy what a day I found 80 in my fav woods in sugarcreek yellow's and Longneck's found a yellow as big as a pop can







my lttle cuz lol


----------



## the shroominator

I couldn't agree more KSU! Just wish I had more places to hit but my normal spots have been good to me. I've found 6lbs in the last week and a half. Pretty good for me any year! Hey KSU how much longer do you estimate they will be up? My best guess is a little more than a week maybe two.


----------



## the shroominator

Thanks for the input my friend. Went out today and found a nice bunch of big yellows around cherry and ash


----------



## zinnas

Sgooby21 said:


> Went out again and boy what a day I found 80 in my fav woods in sugarcreek yellow's and Longneck's found a yellow as big as a pop can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lttle cuz lol


WOW NICE,VERY CUTE LITTLE GUY.


----------



## Unclekev

Good evening all,

Is it me or is our season in North eastern ohio coming to an end? Found five large yellows yesterday but only two were actually fresh.... sigh i have been having so much fun as well as my dog buddy!


----------



## John Wasko

Unclekev said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Is it me or is our season in North eastern ohio coming to an end? Found five large yellows yesterday but only two were actually fresh.... sigh i have been having so much fun as well as my dog buddy!


I've searched hard and heavy in Lake County the past three nights and came up with nothing! Real bummer .


----------



## the shroominator

Sadly I think it's the end. I've been out the last 3 days and found lots of big yellows. Today was a good day but many crumbled between my fingers. ''Twas a great season and I can't wait till next year!


----------



## trufflehunter

I had great days last Saturday(35) and Sunday(150), but the last 3 days have been in the single digits. This is at the summit/cuyahoga county line. Anyone think today's rain might help?


----------



## STLHDR

Hi all. Long time lurker, first time poster. I have hope yet that we are not entirely through here in NE Ohio. A couple of spots that produced for me last year were very very slow to start showing any signs (as was the case last year). The picture of the tree does in fact have a mushroom in it, but he is very tiny! (found today) I expect the rain and heat today and tomorrow to really get these spots going. Found in a river valley in well drained soils in association with dead ash. My only concern being the vegetation is really coming in thick, and fast! Hopefully in the next week i will be able to get in some more licks before its all said and done.


----------



## bri

I agree I've been hunting shrooms for 50 years. If anyone had a Chrystal ball they'd know when the sponges will start & stop growing. I've found them in June in past years! DONT THROW THE TOWEL IN YET MY FRIENDS!!


----------



## bri

By the way I live in Stark Co. I hunt in Summit Co. as well. Leaving now, I'll post what happens today when I get back from a couple spots.


----------



## Maystar

bri said:


> By the way I live in Stark Co. I hunt in Summit Co. as well. Leaving now, I'll post what happens today when I get back from a couple spots.


Hello Bri, 
This is my first posting. I am going to go out and look on my property today. Lots of dead ash and hard wood. I have never looked specifically for Morels. This will be my first time. I forage other things, like puff balls. That has been my mushroom harvest for the last couple years. I really need a mentor to make sure I know what I'm looking for. I'm in Southern Lorain County. Any Advice for me? Message me at Maystar (at) zoominternet (dot) net if you are up to it. Anyone else who would like to help me out? I would greatly appreciate it. I stay at home with three kids and really need something to do from home with them. Thanks all!!!


----------



## jimwas98

The earliest I have ever found this year. And think they are mostly done now. Carroll County


----------



## jdk32581

Found a good load of fresh greys and yellows. Geauga county.. Tulip Poplars are hitting


----------



## Zabz

Not breaking any records but finding some in Summit Co.


----------



## chinacat69

Went out on what I call a "sloppy seconds hunt" tonight. I hit areas that I used to go to, knowing that someone most likely has been through them already. This is what I found doing that tonight . About 75 came from under one tree. Had to leave 20+ that were too far gone as well. Hunt was done in Cuyahoga County.


----------



## Zober

jdk32581 said:


> My continued quest to find Blacks in NE Ohio begins this weekend.....
> 
> Question:
> 
> If you could look in only one type of habitat/terrain/tree type area for Blacks where would you look?


The black morels i've found were on the side of my gravel driveway and also on the side of a gravel walking trail.


----------



## Zober

Unclekev said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Is it me or is our season in North eastern ohio coming to an end? Found five large yellows yesterday but only two were actually fresh.... sigh i have been having so much fun as well as my dog buddy!


No way! Found 70 yesterday. I consider this time to be the heart of the season


----------



## Zober

Unclekev said:


> Gentlemen and women, i have a dumb question. Do false and real morels grow in same enviorment and roughly same time? I have come across those in few different areas.


Well personally i have found false morels right in the grouping of real morels. Also found false ones away from morel habitat


----------



## Harrymorels

Anyone around the Cuyahoga valley I found one today in timbertop


----------



## Harrymorels

Well I gotta tell you guys it's not over want a hint on how to fill a bag with nice big yellow ones ? Walk the Cuyahoga and find the walnuts


----------



## sb

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing your season.


----------



## the shroominator

Right on KSU!!! Time to go poke around. So long to fishing for a month or so lol


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nice! Gives me hope things will start happening here, although we've only had 2-3 nice days and it's supposed to get cold again. And I haven't seen a dandelion or forsythia in bloom yet. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## the shroominator

Took a look at my only black spot this morning and found 5 tiny ones. Pinky size or slightly larger. South east summit county. Thanks for posting your finds KSU and everyone else in the future!! Great community here


----------



## dorkygrin

I'm in Aurora and heading out on Friday to check the usual spots. KSU's finds are encouraging, especially if it warms up a bit. 

Dig - I've got a camp on the river just south of Franklin. Anything in the area yet?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Took a walk around the neighborhood just to stretch my legs. Finally saw some dandelions blooming on south facing slopes. So, I decided to take a short drive and check on forsythia. They are just barely getting started. 

We have one more really cold night and day ahead of us, and then a gradual warm up. As far as morels go, I'm all for gradual, rather then precipitous, warm ups. I think I'll go look for ramps on Sunday in the creek bottom where I find them. Then Monday and Tuesday will be devoted to morels.


----------



## bluetick1921

I have looked at 3 difrent places i know in summit county close to the boarder of portage and havent seen eny yet headed to gurnsye county this weekend hoping to find them there


----------



## thunter

First taste of the season after a walk in Hocking Co. Today, easily better than a week behind. Redbuds are bareley showing some color. Weather looks better for next the week or so, but still on cool side at night. Might not be peaking out til on into May this year down this way.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I agree. I went to check my ramp spot today, and they are easily 2 weeks behind last year. I'd have to expect the same for morels. We've just started having nicer daytime temps, but it's still dropping into the high 20's tonight, as it has the past few nights.


----------



## bluetick1921

Looked all weekend in Guernsey county got skunked but it was nice to finley be out in nice warm weather going to to look summit and portage countys this week


----------



## Jomacooso

Found about a dozen black yesterday. First time out ever btw, any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## the shroominator

Found a new area that had 5 good sized blacks yesterday. Southern portage county.


----------



## Chef_Rick

Hoping to finally get out this week and find some morels & young Ramps in Summit County.

Looking to have some tasty menu items for weekend catering. I’ll keep everyone posted


----------



## Zabz

Been out 2 days in a row in Summit county in spots that produced last year. Barely any signs of life in the woods. Random daffodils, no may apples. Bugs are barely crawling around.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yeah, no may apples at all up here. Dandelions are finally up, and forsythia is blooming. Lilacs, not much!


----------



## Zabz

Found a couple blacks on an old gravel road this afternoon. Northern Summit county


----------



## Chef_Rick

Chef_Rick said:


> Hoping to finally get out this week and find some morels & young Ramps in Summit County.
> 
> Looking to have some tasty menu items for weekend catering. I’ll keep everyone posted





Chef_Rick said:


> Hoping to finally get out this week and find some morels & young Ramps in Summit County.
> 
> Looking to have some tasty menu items for weekend catering. I’ll keep everyone posted


----------



## Chef_Rick

Out in N. Summit county, ramps are good, no morels in usual spots.


----------



## sparx

Nothing in my little part of Southern Ashland County yet. I found the first one on 4/15 last year!


----------



## Jomacooso

Anyone ever have any luck at west branch by the lake?


----------



## bluetick1921

I cant look for mushrooms tomorrow i have to cleam up this tree in my yard hope all in summit and portage county are safe and good for thoughs in this area hunting in the morning good luck caint wait to see the finds


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yikes! Here in Mahoning Co. we got lucky. A big storm went through Trumbull Co. and some went south of us. We barely got a sprinkle and a little bit of wind. Temps in the 70's coming, so hoping for good things.


----------



## dorkygrin

Went out this evening near Aurora, still looks early but it surely won't be long with this warmth and rain coming. 

Digger - anything up by camp yet?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Worked around the yard and house the past two days to free up some time to get out. I'll be out tomorrow to see if anything's happening. I know a couple of spots where if they are up, they will be there! If they're not, it's still too early, or the season is a bust!

I don't think that will be the case as tomorrow will only be the third really nice day in a row that we've had! And not seeing a temp lower than 60 for the next week.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Found nothing today, but not ready to call it a bust. The apples and dogwoods have not flowered yet, and all the growth looks way behind schedule. Could be the latest season I've seen yet! Soil is still kind of cold as well. Highest reading I got was 52.9.


----------



## seasons I've withered

Stark County here ,Found 2 3inch greys, After the rain comes in tonite Its on


----------



## Bailey

Has anyone every found any morels in Ashtabula county?


----------



## the shroominator

WooooHoooo!!!
Found a new black spot!!
About 60-70 of them all around black cherry on the edge of a red pine grove. Southern portage county


----------



## Zabz

Killer find!


----------



## cooley

Just getting started here in Trumbull Co. many just starting to pop through the leaves I seen today I left for a few days.


----------



## the shroominator

Thanks Zabs! It was awesome. Hopefully it will be a spot to stand through the years. It's definitely early season. Haven't even seen any young pheasant backs yet


----------



## Naturenerd234

New to the forum and to morel hunting in general. Just wanted to report that I found about ten "half free" morels this morning near Akron. Hopefully more in the future! Good luck everyone!


----------



## shroomsearcher

If you're finding half frees, you're just getting started!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Found my first two of the season today, and it gives me reason for hope. I've never been in on the absolute start of a season, but I think I may have hit it this year. 

One was a decent sized yellow that I took, and the other was very tiny and I left. The moisture and temp probes showed the following. Moisture in high "Moist" to low "Wet" range. Soil temps averaged out around 55.8*F. Pretty close to ideal. 

I have stuff to do tomorrow, but I'll be having another look around on Wednesday before the Thursday storms are supposed to move in. Temps are forecast to remain ideal! 

Here's some pics, and a question.















My question is, is the tree in the pic a wild black cherry? There's one big Sycamore at the center of this place, but there's a ton of these other trees. I've heard black cherry bark described as "black corn flakes glued to a pole". 

That's what these trees look like, and I'm trying to learn.


----------



## Zabz

That's what I heard also, although I've never found any around them.


----------



## Naturenerd234

shroomsearcher said:


> Found my first two of the season today, and it gives me reason for hope. I've never been in on the absolute start of a season, but I think I may have hit it this year.
> 
> One was a decent sized yellow that I took, and the other was very tiny and I left. The moisture and temp probes showed the following. Moisture in high "Moist" to low "Wet" range. Soil temps averaged out around 55.8*F. Pretty close to ideal.
> 
> I have stuff to do tomorrow, but I'll be having another look around on Wednesday before the Thursday storms are supposed to move in. Temps are forecast to remain ideal!
> 
> Here's some pics, and a question.
> 
> View attachment 6610
> View attachment 6611
> 
> 
> My question is, is the tree in the pic a wild black cherry? There's one big Sycamore at the center of this place, but there's a ton of these other trees. I've heard black cherry bark described as "black corn flakes glued to a pole".
> 
> That's what these trees look like, and I'm trying to learn.


Yep, that's a black cherry.


----------



## the shroominator

Black cherry indeed Sir


----------



## hakkerman

Chef_Rick said:


> I'm in Summit County. Has anyone found any morels yet?


I too am from Stark County and found nothing.


----------



## Zabz

All of a sudden fresh halves and fresh yellows all at once, it might be a morel blitzkrieg.


----------



## Zabz

Medina/Summit county


----------



## shroomsearcher

Zabz said:


> All of a sudden fresh halves and fresh yellows all at once, it might be a morel blitzkrieg.


That's kind of how I have it figured. This late, I figure it's going to be fast and short! Will be out there at least every other day until they really start to pop, then every day! 

The latest I've ever found a morel up here is May 22nd. That's only 2 weeks away. Of course, this year might yield a new record provided the temps stay moderate.


----------



## JPEvans007

Chef_Rick said:


> I'm in Summit County. Has anyone found any morels yet?


Yes i have found so far 48 and today i found one nearly 5 inches tall.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Found this bunch about an hour into pa off 80


----------



## dorkygrin

muff1nm4n17 said:


> Found this bunch about an hour into pa off 80
> View attachment 6729


Out past the Barkeyville exit? Looks like a lot of dead elms in that stretch of 80.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Yes sir


----------



## Zabz

Found these yesterday and a couple good sized yellows this morning in the Brecksville/Richfield area on private property.


----------



## Zabz

Looking like despite the recent rains these were drying up fast, hopefully we get drenched tonight and it keeps things going.


----------



## bluetick1921

Todays find in summit county


----------



## edted

Has anyone found any Morels in Trumbull county yet? I've found nothing but Dryads Saddle. I feel like these rains this weekend might produce the last of the season.


----------



## MycologyMike

Been a great morel season so far in NE ohio


----------



## MycologyMike




----------



## MycologyMike

crazy to find these all in close proximity and under cherry and sycamores


----------



## sb

MycologyMike said:


> View attachment 7160
> crazy to find these all in close proximity and under cherry and sycamores


What a handy and great pic to show the variety of Morchella!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

True that! And tells me that Mike lives in real "shroomy" area!


----------



## Zabz

Summit county, private property


----------



## Tony Bianco

Yes. My first time ever hunting them. Hands and knees to spot the little fellas.


----------



## Zabz

More from Summit county


----------



## bluetick1921

Another good haul tonight


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, I finally found a few today. Not many, only11, but the most so far. This has been late, late, late! I've just started finding Dryad's saddles and they're normally out much earlier than this! Very pale in color right now. 

Thought this might be my last time out this year, but now I don't think so. Found morels of all different sizes. Also found some near apple trees where I've never found them before, and others growing right alongside the 2 tracks that run through the property. 

Here's some pics.

















And sometimes you find a real surprise!


----------



## bluetick1921

Skunked agin in gurnsye county i have 1 more spot to look then i think my season is done


----------



## BritopiaxD

I was wondering if anybody here knows what kind of shroom this is. It’s growing out of a rotted tree next to a creek. There are gill like lines on the outside that go up to the start of the tan color on the top then the color gets lighter as it goes down (Creme color) then goes to really dark. The stem is Creme colored and hallow. I’m in northeast Ohio btw. Just wanted to kno before leaving this spot if anyone has an idea of what this is. I’m new to this site and can’t figure out how to put a picture with this msg.


----------

